

Ask HN: What do you think of inglo.co - rawdreeg

inGLOB is a news sharing portal for Africa.<p>inGlob allow users to post and share information links on the portal, and help giving an accurate glimpse of what is going on in the continent. inGLOB is not just a news aggregator. We’re giving Africans a space where they can discover, share and discuss news like never before. We give them a space where they can make their news.
======
nkurz
Hi Rawdreeg -

If you were actively involved in making this site, I think you'll get a better
response if you post it as "Show HN" rather than asking it as a question.
Doing at as "Ask HN" makes it seem like paid spam, whereas showing people what
you've created yourself is more welcome. If it isn't your site, it would be
better to have the post done by the person who actually made it. Also, there
appears to be a typo in the site in the title, which makes it hard for people
to find. I'd suggest deleting this one and trying another. Good luck!

------
Red_Tarsius
Please post the link to your website, I have problems finding it.

It seems an interesting idea, for most people Africa is just stereotypes and
mystery. I would look at it.

------
rawdreeg
@nkurz: Thank you nkurz, I am new here ... I just post as Show HN.

@Red_Tarsius: inglob.co ... Sorry I made a typo on the post title

